# Pine Acres Campground, Oakum, Ma



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

We are considering the subject campground; have any of you Outbackers been there?


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Judging from the replies, looks like I'll be the first! I'll be posting a report! We leave on Friday - our first Outback trip!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry never been there
But will be waiting to hear your follow up report on the CG

Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

we are here! first outing w/ the outback. all is going well. campground is very nice, clean, organized and well maintained - so far I rate it among the best I have seen...a real surprise.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear









Enjoy your weekend.


----------

